# Dark Angel Space Marines - WIP



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

Very happy about my first completed for gaming combat squad of Dark Angels ....

So here they are, I still need to add squad numbers, was wondering if i should paint or can I transfer on top of transfer?

And also sqaud markings to the legs.

And paint the legs ribbons ... however if I never do that they are still ready for gaming.


































I am working towards a 2000 point army, one step at a time! See the thread below, maybe you can help me out with some choices/options.

http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=38786


----------



## Son_of_Baal (May 11, 2009)

V. Nice. Loving the Red Bolters (old skool). You going to use Dheneb Stone for the purity seals?

Be prepeared for the usual 'mould lines' and 'thinning your paint' comments.


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

Son_of_Baal said:


> V. Nice. Loving the Red Bolters (old skool). You going to use Dheneb Stone for the purity seals?
> 
> Be prepeared for the usual 'mould lines' and 'thinning your paint' comments.


Thanks.

Not sure for the purity seals .... 

They are my first attempt so any advice like "mould lines" and "thinning paint" is fine.

I really wasnt all that aware of the mould lines until now, i just sort of scraped away at some on the models (lol)

If I thin paint do I just do more coats, and does that mean a more even finish? (Because I kind of like the beat up look I have atm)


----------



## Son_of_Baal (May 11, 2009)

if you like it, thats all that really matters. plus i do.

More coats the better! so thin paint is the way to go. i usually give mine 2 then whatever washes i need.

I personally dont mind mould lines (on playing models, or bulk troops). but some ppl can get really obnoxious about it.


----------



## Underground Heretic (Aug 9, 2008)

Thin paints give you more control and generally look cleaner. That being said you can make them look absolutely filthy (Nurgle) if you do it right. Thinning the paints just gives you more control, what you do still makes the model look like it will.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Yeah. They are quite nice. I'll be honest, i don't think that i'm a great painter, but i do know a thing or two, and i would put too much more effort into them. Thinning paint is only really for display-standard or if your paint looks really shit. Two thumbs up.


----------



## Trevor Drake (Oct 25, 2008)

Very good job on those Dark Angels, when do we get to see more?

+rep for a damn good job


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

Very clean paintjob. I think it will be a nice army to look at once finished. Of course standard mould line comment but then again a beautiful paint job can look average by simply failing to file these down. 

Don't forget your company markings on the knee pad and squad numbering on the shoulder pad. I personally also use the vet set to make my SGTs also.


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

mgtymouze said:


> Very clean paintjob. I think it will be a nice army to look at once finished. Of course standard mould line comment but then again a beautiful paint job can look average by simply failing to file these down.
> 
> Don't forget your company markings on the knee pad and squad numbering on the shoulder pad. I personally also use the vet set to make my SGTs also.


Yip I noted that I still needed squad numbers and company markings, do tranfers on transfers go so well?

I have a veteran DA pack, will be making one into a SGT, a company champion and not sure for the other 3. 

However I wont be painting these straight away, I am going to pick up a tatical/combat squad and have another round of painting before I start on more detailed models.

Also awaiting 2 dreadnoughts (in the post) to add to my army, so with one of them painted and a company champion and 5 more marines I will have a good start to my force.

The other 3 model bits and pieces in the Veteran pack can be used to mod my combat sqauds.


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks all for the comments and ideas, I will get my file into the next lot!

Also will start to thin down my paint and see what added control I get, its one thing that isnt great is control ... so I ended up with a fair bit of touch up work.

Anyhow thanks again.

:wink:


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

jetstreamnz said:


> Yip I noted that I still needed squad numbers and company markings, do tranfers on transfers go so well?


Well I tend to use Solvaset Decal setting solution will all my transfers. This "softens" the decal and makes it adhear more to the model. Problem is I have to wait 24 to 48 hours before applying the squad marking over the tac squad designation.

Another option you could use is to "seal" the shoulder pad prior to applying the 2nd decal. I stole this technique from my 1/35 scale modeling days when I was having a problem with decal "silvering". Simply use a liquid gloss coat finish, or cheap method acrylic floor finish; i.e. future floor polish, and place a smooth sealed surface to apply the 2nd decal to. This will protect the underlaid decal and provide a smooth surface for the 2nd to adhear to. After all modeling is complete the dull coat takes off the lusture. 

As far as the company marking, I went with 3rd company so all I had to do was paint a red stripe on the kneepad. If you decide on a different company though it isn't too hard to mask off the quarted knee pads and paint them. Should you want the checkerd marking though, I would personally try to score some orc transfer sheets with the checkered transfers.

Hope this helps. If you would like any more advice shoot me a pm.


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

mgtymouze said:


> Well I tend to use Solvaset Decal setting solution will all my transfers. This "softens" the decal and makes it adhear more to the model. Problem is I have to wait 24 to 48 hours before applying the squad marking over the tac squad designation.
> 
> Another option you could use is to "seal" the shoulder pad prior to applying the 2nd decal. I stole this technique from my 1/35 scale modeling days when I was having a problem with decal "silvering". Simply use a liquid gloss coat finish, or cheap method acrylic floor finish; i.e. future floor polish, and place a smooth sealed surface to apply the 2nd decal to. This will protect the underlaid decal and provide a smooth surface for the 2nd to adhear to. After all modeling is complete the dull coat takes off the lusture.
> 
> ...


Thanks for advice/tips. I thought I would need to seal them in between and its good to get options from someone that has done them. (I am just about to do a run to a craft store for brushes so will have a look for the decal setting stuff).

I am now looking foward to getting home tonight and putting together some more models from my veteran set.

Also floating about in ebay today trying to pick up some more troops .... I have to go to games workshop for some paints, will try to resist buying troops honest.

I wonder if most peeps use the GW paints? 

I am in the process of reading a great post in Project Logs http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=34258, this stuff is mega awesome, plan on a comment when I finally get to the end, then I am going to look up some painting tips/tricks. :victory:


----------



## Haekmo (Mar 1, 2009)

i use decal set by testors, works well and u can have the decal on in round 30 secs.. also find a touch of viniger works ok to

mini's looking great mate, as said before " cool old school red bolters "


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

I just returned from my bit and pieces trip.

The local arts and craft store didnt have any decal set, so I got some brush on Matt Varnish, also got a can of spary varnish also.

Also picked up a few windsor and newton brushes, series 7 (someone recommended them). A bit on the expensive side so I will wait until my other brushes are beat and my painting skills have increased before I start using them.

Got a really nice multiliner pigment ink pen in black that I am going to try and use for squad numbers, will do some test pads with the extras I have.

Also went to games workshop for some paint, some DA green (I spilled the first pot) and some Dheneb stone, for my purity seals.

Oh and like I said, I couldnt resist, and got a devestator pack ... gives me a few extra heavy/special wepons to splash onto a combat squad. (Plus of course a devestator squad)

With a Devestator Squad of 5 are only 2 allowed weapon upgrades? Or are all 4 allowed to have heavy weapons? k:


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

it explains it in your codex

but pretty much its 4 heavy weaps are allowed. regardless of squad size.


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

Azwraith said:


> it explains it in your codex
> 
> but pretty much its 4 heavy weaps are allowed. regardless of squad size.


I did read 4 in the codex, however I thought that might be for 10 man squads ... when made i will be able to sub them into my 500 point army all armed up and replacing a tatical squad.

Thanks for the quick response.


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

I went forward a bit and back a bit more.

I sealed my shoulder armor decals ... but that didnt go so well, must have used a dirty brush as when they dried there was black marks over the decals and stuck into them. (Should have got pics of the damage)

So I had to peel them all off and start repainting, they still need another coat of paint at least ... but I did manage to paint the purity seals.

I also put together a Sergeant for my growing tactical sqaud from the veteran pack. Armed him with a chainsword and a plasma pistol.

I also put together a company master, with a power sword and plasma pistol, he is very understated atm, awaiting some command pieces, however because hes going to be the HQ choice for my 500 base army I didnt want alot of bells and whistles.

Still on the hunt for a cheap tactical/combat squad on Ebay so I can make use of all the extra weapons that came with my devestators that I paid store price for /bad me

Going to check out a store in Penrith on the weekend, the tinsoldier, a guy has offered to run me through a game ...

The salesman in GW (Parramatta) has put me kinda off the store, trying to get me to pre-order for PlanetStrike without me even knowing what it was ... a bit to pushy for my liking (and even knowing I am new and never played he was most interested in feeding me models, paint packs, brushes, tools). Yeah its his job but really! (I did get that card in the pics and for free lol)

Enough complaining, here are some pics.


----------



## Void_Dragon (Jun 11, 2009)

Looks good, especially if you are a painting noob. =] I'm very impressed with the eyes. Took me months to get the technique for doing eyes right.

As you said you welcome the advice, here's my contribution:

Metal often looks too plain when you do it with just boltgun metal paint. A personal favourite is to lightly brush mithril silver or chainmail around the edges, then give a thin black ink wash to keep it a dark, mariney colour.

If you like the worn look, the red on the guns might be a little too perfect. You might consider drybrushing bits of boltgun metal and then mithril silver around the corner areas, to give it a slight chipped paint look.

Finally, with the white areas, especially the aquillas on their chests, you might consider building up from a darker base (codex grey is always nice), with very dry, thin layers of each grey, so you get a nicer finish to your white.

Other than that, I think it's a very good start to an army. Can't wait to see what you do with your veterans, as the DA Vets are some of my favourite 40k models.


----------



## aegius (Mar 24, 2009)

Looking good. I like the bases in particular.


----------



## mgtymouze (Dec 7, 2007)

jetstreamnz said:


> The local arts and craft store didnt have any decal set, so I got some brush on Matt Varnish, also got a can of spary varnish also.


Cool if you use this, it will help protect your paint job. Sorry to hear about the mishap. Don't know about how it would work with the matte finish (I just use spray for matte) but when I do a decal seal with gloss, I use a Q-tip to apply the seal. 



jetstreamnz said:


> Also picked up a few windsor and newton brushes, series 7 (someone recommended them). A bit on the expensive side so I will wait until my other brushes are beat and my painting skills have increased before I start using them.


These brushes are great and worth every cent you spent IMO. As long as you take care of the brushes they should last you a LONG time. I wish my first DA's would have looked as good as yours do, so whenever your painting skills increase be sure to post pics!


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

Void_Dragon said:


> Looks good, especially if you are a painting noob. =] I'm very impressed with the eyes. Took me months to get the technique for doing eyes right.
> 
> As you said you welcome the advice, here's my contribution:
> 
> ...


Thanks, yeah the red bolter does appear to be straight out of the armory ... lol .... might beat them up over the weekend. And black wash the others.

The chest is actually mithril silver, the flash makes it appear that they are white.


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

mgtymouze said:


> Cool if you use this, it will help protect your paint job. Sorry to hear about the mishap. Don't know about how it would work with the matte finish (I just use spray for matte) but when I do a decal seal with gloss, I use a Q-tip to apply the seal.
> 
> 
> 
> These brushes are great and worth every cent you spent IMO. As long as you take care of the brushes they should last you a LONG time. I wish my first DA's would have looked as good as yours do, so whenever your painting skills increase be sure to post pics!


At the moment I am fairly rough on brushes, i.e. jamming them into gaps etc, leaving the caps/covers off. But sure that will get better.

I am glad that a few peeps say they look ok also, as I really like how they turned out.


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

Sorry no pics at the moment because I am at work, however I will get that done tonight.

I did the decals on my first squad again and I was at first happy with the result but looking at them today they are very messy, going to try and get some Solvaset Decal Set and see if I can improve the results.

So I need extra decals for these and because I also got 29 marines from ebay, they were painted us Ultra marines, however they are currentily soaking in some "dettol" and will be Dark Angels in the near future. (Also some will require knife work lol)

My devestator squad is nearly complete, I tried a different method to my first squad and they dont have the depth the first guys did, however I want to get them done so I will power on. (Pics of them tonight also)

I have a 3rd method to try to see which I like best.

Edit.
Actually the decals arent as bad as I thought unless you are trying to eat the mini (i.e really close up) ... Also pics of my Devestator Squad, they need a few additions.

















Messed around with the bases .... also note the Ultramarine riding away /crybaby lol


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

My devestator squad got some more work, they just need a spray of varnish, and then the decals added ... which I will do after I can get my hands on some decal set/softner.


















Also going to look into get a vice and pinning set so I can add magnets to arms so I dont end up with minitures like the sarge in this squad that take up 2 space in my carry case ... lol /greedy. :wink:


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

I was just reading a post in the project log where the poster said he was starting a particular army from scratch, now about 3 weeks ago i didnt have a single SM or any of the stuff thats needed. (The other starter from scratch had a few paints, some brushes)

So I thought I would post some pics of all the bits and pieces that I have picked up.

So far I have 3 Tactical squads in different stages, a 5 man devestator squad, a 5 man terminator squad, a dreadnought, a company champion, a company commander. 

I am awaiting another tactical squad, a landraider, 2 dreadnoughts and some decals off ebay.

I have the nine guys to the right that need modelling, I think that I will use five of them for another 5 devestators.

There are 2 guys in dettol in my kitchen and of course those 2 Ultramarines on bikes .... so I have collected a fair little force in no time at all. (However no more models until I have at least undercoated all of these)

For my next models I would like an Assault squad.

And I cant believe all the bits and pieces that I have picked up also.

Includes my first real mod, my Sargeant has a nail head for the left socket of his arm allowing me to change his arms in a out using magnet fitted arms. 

Plan on having a few troops that I can do this with.

Decided to post clickable thumbnails rather than full size pics.


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

My DA army continues to grow, however this means that I seem to have done less and less.

I have started to pick up alot of second hand marines, its not as easy as fresh from the packet however I find it quite fun.

(Must get in the habit of posting before photos of my second hand marines)

I also got a landraider, its still in its box, will start putting it together during the week.

*This is my undercoated section, you are awaiting painting and re-basing. As you can see some guys havent received arms and weapons yet. Of course my 10 most complete marines are at the front.*










*This is my WIP section, marines parts everywhere, some bikes in the background, all these parts have spent some time in dettol, the marines that fall apart during that process are put back together with pastic cement and will go back to be cleaned up some more before undercoating, the bikes here can be seen in the background of some of my other pics as smurfs*










*These are marines awaiting undercoating.*










*This is my dettol bucket, there is 10 terminators and 10 odd space marine in this mixture atm, some of the marines that fell apart will go back in when put back together.*










*Theses are cleaned parts that need to be put together and may require another round in the dettol bucket.*


----------



## jetstreamnz (Jun 9, 2009)

I got some new but old Marines in the post today, have a couple of my finished Marines in there to compare, alot of Marines going under the knife this weekend.


























Also alot more Marines that need to be undercoated all of a sudden, falling behind quickly .... lol










Have alot of arms left over :wink:










Also received 4 boxes of terminators before I left for work ... must not open them until I have alot more units at the undercoated stage ...


----------

